# BF3 Info's zum Preload und Startzeitpunkt in Deutschland



## DerBratmaxe (17. Oktober 2011)

Der Preload wird ab dem 21.10.2011 für alle verfügbar sein die via Origin vorbestellen bzw. dies noch vorhaben. Damit auch Leute mit langsamen Leitungen gleich am 27.10. lossuchten können, denn 10,7 gbyte sind schon eine Menge.

Am 27.10.2011 um 04:00 deutscher Zeit (gtm+1) ist dann der derzeitige Offiziele Release bzw. hat man dann die Möglichkeit sich einzuloggen 


Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld!



​

 ​


----------



## jurawi (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Info 
Finde ich gut das man das Spiel so früh laden kann, hatte mir schon fast Sorgen gemacht, dass ich den ersten Tag nur mit runterladen verbringen kann.


----------



## PixelSign (17. Oktober 2011)

DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Damit auch Leute mit langsamen Leitungen gleich am 27.10. lossuchten können



schön gesagt


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2011)

ist das game online kosten pflichtig??? sprich monatlich bezahlen fürs online zocken?


----------



## mephimephi (17. Oktober 2011)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ist das game online kosten pflichtig??? sprich monatlich bezahlen fürs online zocken?


 

es gibt bei dem Spiel keine monatlichen Kosten


----------



## elnino82 (17. Oktober 2011)

Origin ist nur der Onlineshop von EA, über den man das Spiel auch kaufen und laden kann. Monatliche Kosten gibt es für das Game nicht. Was man von Origin halten mag ("oh Gott, die wollen Daten von mir, blabla") ist eine andere Sache - ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit. Der Nachteil ist glaube ich nur, dass du über Origin mind. 5€ mehr zahlst für das Game als bei z.B. Amazon. Aber: wer sicher gehen will, dass er es am Releasedate hat und nicht eine gelbe Karte auf der steht "sie waren leider nicht anzutreffen; holen Sie bitte ihr Päckchen am nächsten Werktag, aber nicht vor 10:00 ab", der zahlt diese 5€ mehr denke ich gerne. Gerade für die Sucht... hm... großen Fans der Serie ist das vielleicht ein Muss


----------



## TheRealBecks (17. Oktober 2011)

Und wie ist das, wenn man sich z.B. über Amazon die Version bestellt und in Origin registriert. Kann man dann auch preloaden? Ach Mist, ist ja Blödsinn! Amazon schickt ja erst zum Release das Päckchen ab...^^


----------



## cultraider (17. Oktober 2011)

hoffe nur amazon.co.uk liefert rechtzeitig und vor allem schnell


----------



## Abaloca (17. Oktober 2011)

dachte 20 Gb braucht das spiel...aber ok 10 gb dauert nicht solange wie 20


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2011)

DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Der Preload wird ab dem 21.10.2011 für alle verfügbar sein die via Origin vorbestellen bzw. dies noch vorhaben. Damit auch Leute mit langsamen Leitungen gleich am 27.10. lossuchten können, denn 10,7 gbyte sind schon eine Menge.
> 
> Am 27.10.2011 um 04:00 deutscher Zeit (gtm+1) ist dann der derzeitige Offiziele Release bzw. hat man dann die Möglichkeit sich einzuloggen
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das Game jetzt bei Amazon bestelle, bekomme ich das dann auch rechtzeitig geliefert, so das ich am 27. starten kann? 

MfG


----------



## Rico Dredd (17. Oktober 2011)

Super danke für die Infos


----------



## Apfelringo (17. Oktober 2011)

Sollte mir langsam mal das Spiel des Jahrzehnts vorbestellen.^^
Die Beta war ja einfach der wahnsinn, unvergleichlich gut.


----------



## sfc (17. Oktober 2011)

gilt aber nur für die limited, oder?


----------



## xaven (17. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Game jetzt bei Amazon bestelle, bekomme ich das dann auch rechtzeitig geliefert, so das ich am 27. starten kann?
> 
> MfG


 
Amazon versendet es am 26. Oktober, d.h. im Optimalfall ist es am 28. da...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2011)

Muss ich meine SSD wohl nochmal nen bisschen aufräumen


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2011)

xaven schrieb:
			
		

> Amazon versendet es am 26. Oktober, d.h. im Optimalfall ist es am 28. da...
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=478789"/>



Ah danke. Dann werde ich wohl overnight bestellen. 

MfG


----------



## Hackman (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie hast du denn die Dateigrößen und so schon ermittelt, wenn der Pre-Load erst am 21. startet? Hat das Spiel sich schonmal den Speicher reserviert oder wie??


----------



## Edding (17. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich das auf dem Screenshot richtig 12 SP Missionen ?

Wird ja dann dort recht kurzweilig wohl.


----------



## Argead (17. Oktober 2011)

@Hackman
Gibt ne News auf der Main, wonach BF3 schon als torrent verfügbar ist....


----------



## Bolle007 (17. Oktober 2011)

Kann man das Game später noch einmal auf einen anderen (neuen) Rechner laden?


----------



## wheeler (17. Oktober 2011)

Amazon wird garantiert am Release Tag liefern.war bei bc2 auch der fall


----------



## DerBratmaxe (17. Oktober 2011)

Bolle007 schrieb:


> Kann man das Game später noch einmal auf einen anderen (neuen) Rechner laden?


 
Dürfte kein Problem sein einfach die runtergeladenen Files in ein anderes OS zu integrieren, da der Key an den Origin Account gebunden ist, müsste es ohne Registrierungeinträge klappen


----------



## Dolomedes (18. Oktober 2011)

Unfair wir uk Kunden bekommen es einen Tag später + Versand warterei...


----------



## Bruce112 (18. Oktober 2011)

hey wie lange dauert es eigentlich  von uk nach deutschland  der versand  


und wer wird das zustellen   Post oder DHL + wird das  ins briefkasten geworfen  ,oder muß man was unterschreiben .

hab von Battlefield 3 Limited Edition (PC Games) - Pc New Game from GameGears UK  hier bestellt ,

wiso steht eigentlich Delivered by Release on 28-10-2011  ,


----------



## wheeler (18. Oktober 2011)

ich denke mal die DHL liefert aus,weil sie ja den perso checken müssen,deswegen fällt briefkasten wohl eher weg


----------



## Meza100 (18. Oktober 2011)

also hab von amazon.co.uk bestellt ^^ meine audio cds wurden aus D geschickt, obwohl ich es über England bestellt hatte xD
vllt. wird dann au die pegi version aus D verschickt? wer weiß  wir werden es ja sehen ^^
der zeitpunkt naht


----------



## sierratango06 (18. Oktober 2011)

hmm weiss jetzt nicht ob es eine 18er version wird.wenn es ne 16er ist, rufste einfach mal bei dhl einen tag zuvor an. Evtl kannste mit dhl was vereinbaren zwecks briefkasten stecken. (vllt ne abstellgenehmigung per email erteilen)


----------



## DerBratmaxe (19. Oktober 2011)

Es wird keine FSK 16 Version geben da BF3 FSK18 ist und somit ist die Pegi Version auch nicht von Bedeutung


----------

